
New evidence that some comatose people do understand - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/06/new-evidence-that-some-comatose-people-really-do-understand/
======
cr0sh
"Mind Matters is published by the Walter Bradley Center for Natural and
Artificial Intelligence."

The "Walter Bradley Center for Natural and Artificial Intelligence":

[https://centerforintelligence.org/](https://centerforintelligence.org/)

...is a part of the Discovery Institute, which is, according to Wikipedia (and
everything else I've read):

"a politically conservative non-profit think tank based in Seattle,
Washington, that advocates the pseudoscientific concept of intelligent design
(ID)"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_Institute](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_Institute)

And who is Walter Bradley?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Bradley_(engineer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Bradley_\(engineer\))

"Walter L. Bradley is a retired professor of engineering, lecturer, old Earth
creationist and an advocate of intelligent design."

And who is Michael Egnor, the author of the article?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Egnor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Egnor)

"Michael Egnor is a pediatric neurosurgeon and intelligent design supporter
who writes for the Discovery Institute blog."

Please take this information under consideration as you read the article...

~~~
yters
Are there particular factual issues you have noticed in the article, or are
you trying to poison the well?

[https://www.logicallyfallacious.com/tools/lp/Bo/LogicalFalla...](https://www.logicallyfallacious.com/tools/lp/Bo/LogicalFallacies/140/Poisoning-
the-Well)

